# R.I.P Denzel



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

My beautiful man Denzel today you where found fitting in your cage so we took you to the vets so you could slip away and cross over peacefully. Sleep well my big fella love ya xxxx


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

So sorry for your loss-no matter how old or young,big or small they leave such a big hole in our lives when they go and they take apiece of our heart with them
Thinking of you
from Maureen(we lost Lulu,1 of our 2 dogs, 6 weeks ago,so I know how you are feeling)


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

so sorry for your loss RIP denzel


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

thanks so much for taking the time to reply, he was only almost 2 would of been 2 in June. x I am so sorry you lost your dog x


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2011)

R.I.P little one

So sorry hen 

Em
xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry.
RIP Denzel run free little one.


----------



## Heather78 (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss 
R.I.P Denzel xxx


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

So sorry... 
RIP Denzel.. xxx


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

so sorry

r.i.p little one xx


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Im so sorry DKDream 

Run free Denzel,


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

He maybe a dad we will find out in 3 weeks, at the time of mating he was very very healthy


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

So sorry for loss Hun!! sleep well little man!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

rip little one 
sorry for your loss


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> He maybe a dad we will find out in 3 weeks, at the time of mating he was very very healthy


And what a lovely tribute & reminder of him that would be - fingers crossed for you 

Run free Denzel xx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Verbatim said:


> And what a lovely tribute & reminder of him that would be - fingers crossed for you
> 
> Run free Denzel xx


Yeah Tia (the potential mum) is doing well eating up a storm, it was so sad to find Denzel in the state I did, But knew I needed vet ASAP - if i had known that was going to happen id never of bred from him.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

This is Tia  if she has babies I will update thread


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

sorrry for your loss..run free lil one...


----------

